# Which Spanish bank would you recommend?



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

With the new job started and the househunting finished succesfully, the one thing I got left to arrange is to open a Spanish bank account. As I am in BCN, some of my colleagues recommended La Caixa because they have by far the most ATMs in Catalunya. I heard though that Santander would be generally the best bank. For me the most important thing is reliability of the ATMs and if possible a free-of-charge cash withdrawal or one at the lowest possible rate, as I use ATMs rather often (I dislike to have a large sum of cash on me so I prefer to use the ATM on frequent basis for withdrawing lower amounts)

So which bank is generally reliable and has low fees for using the ATM machines? English speaking staff in the branches would be a huge bonus although I realise this will very likely not be the case with any bank (except for maybe a few very centrally located branches) and I can always ask a colleague to translate whatever is needed so the ATM rates and the general reliability are priority for me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> With the new job started and the househunting finished succesfully, the one thing I got left to arrange is to open a Spanish bank account. As I am in BCN, some of my colleagues recommended La Caixa because they have by far the most ATMs in Catalunya. I heard though that Santander would be generally the best bank. For me the most important thing is reliability of the ATMs and if possible a free-of-charge cash withdrawal or one at the lowest possible rate, as I use ATMs rather often (I dislike to have a large sum of cash on me so I prefer to use the ATM on frequent basis for withdrawing lower amounts)
> 
> So which bank is generally reliable and has low fees for using the ATM machines? English speaking staff in the branches would be a huge bonus although I realise this will very likely not be the case with any bank (except for maybe a few very centrally located branches) and I can always ask a colleague to translate whatever is needed so the ATM rates and the general reliability are priority for me.



I use Sol bank, when I opened my account the interest they paid was good and I have a sterling and euro account with them!? I'm not sure I'd choose em now, cos yes, ATMs in my area are scarce and you do have to pay commission to use others. So I think I'd be guided by the ATM situation!! But its a personal thing I think. They're all "much of a muchness" and it depends on your needs. See what the others say

Jo xxx

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I would go for La Caixa.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

We are with Duetsche Bank - all branches have English speaking staff, online banking (in english) and telephone banking (also in English). I cant bloomin remember what type of ATM we use in addition to the actual Deutsche ones ... but we only pay 2 euros to withdraw cash from them.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> We are with Duetsche Bank


Duetsche Bank have closed their branch in our town. Don't know if this is the only one to be closed or tif they are planning to close a few more?!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Duetsche Bank have closed their branch in our town. Don't know if this is the only one to be closed or tif they are planning to close a few more?!


Hi Chica .... dont know .... ours is still open and ok ... I suppose its like everything else at the moment ... if its not productive or getting the number of clients in that they need each day...then it has to go! 

I can say though that the service we receive from DB is 100% excellent.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*In Catalunya*

Solbank is probably the best bet at the moment. Caixa Catalunya I would NOT recommend at the moment because they are being very awkward with foreign clients. La Caixa is usually good but Solbank have products tailored for the foreign market. Lots of ATM's too and if you are using any bank then taking money out from their own ATM's is free


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

gerrit said:


> With the new job started and the househunting finished succesfully, the one thing I got left to arrange is to open a Spanish bank account. As I am in BCN, some of my colleagues recommended La Caixa because they have by far the most ATMs in Catalunya. I heard though that Santander would be generally the best bank. For me the most important thing is reliability of the ATMs and if possible a free-of-charge cash withdrawal or one at the lowest possible rate, as I use ATMs rather often (I dislike to have a large sum of cash on me so I prefer to use the ATM on frequent basis for withdrawing lower amounts)
> 
> So which bank is generally reliable and has low fees for using the ATM machines? English speaking staff in the branches would be a huge bonus although I realise this will very likely not be the case with any bank (except for maybe a few very centrally located branches) and I can always ask a colleague to translate whatever is needed so the ATM rates and the general reliability are priority for me.


Hello,

It depends on what you are looking for.

If you are a business person I would recommend any of the Caixas/Cajas, but some (incl La Caixa) charge maintenance fee, money transfer fee, debt card fee, etc. I think Bancaja was offering good deals... not sure though.

On the other hand if you are with an employer and you have your paycheck I would strongly recommend ING. You can withdraw money from ANY of the 4B ATM machines without any fees. No money transfer, debt/credit, maint fees, etc... AND they give you a % of the "recibos"/bills you have on automatic debt with them. It's a good deal.

They customer service is good, too. I needed them once and I am pretty happy with them.

I also heard OpenBank (Santander) and Ibanesto (Banesto) are good.

Cheers


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*Yeah Ing isn't bad*

Getting more branches too now



scharlack said:


> Hello,
> 
> It depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

I use bancaja. all branches have an english speaker, online banking in english and also have no charges on there account for the life of the account. Though as with banks here if you don't use there atm there is a charge.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I find the customer service excellent at La Caixa but have been a bit dismayed by the high charges even for simple online operations...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You're in Barcelona! Go with SOL Bank, the subsidury of Banco Sabadell who have their headquarters in Sabadell.

SOL caters for ex pats. The Current account has a load of add on services such as translations, setting up your utilities, 24 hour health line and more. They also have a sterling account, so you can have the sterling and € in accounts alongside each other and transfer instantly when you know theres a good rate of exchange


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You're in Barcelona! Go with SOL Bank, the subsidury of Banco Sabadell who have their headquarters in Sabadell.
> 
> SOL caters for ex pats. The Current account has a load of add on services such as translations, setting up your utilities, 24 hour health line and more. They also have a sterling account, so you can have the sterling and € in accounts alongside each other and transfer instantly when you know theres a good rate of exchange


Thats what I do, its so much easier than those big exchange bank things. Altho we still use those for big money

Jo xx


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Halifax / Hispania also have the dual account thing, its certainly the quickest and cheapest way to transfer small (compared to broker type amounts) sums - although the rates quoted aren't always great it seems with Halifax


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*Solbank cf Bancaja and Halifax*



Buenosdiaspet said:


> Halifax / Hispania also have the dual account thing, its certainly the quickest and cheapest way to transfer small (compared to broker type amounts) sums - although the rates quoted aren't always great it seems with Halifax


The Halifax has the problem of a lack of branches and therefore it is more difficult to get by without incurring bank charges especially at ATM's. I use Bancaja and while good i would not say they have an English speaker at every branch. At least not around Valencia. One English speaker in the whole branch network may be somewhere though ;-)


----------

